# Why Separate the Generations? We're all One in Our Society



## Lionness Roar (Apr 8, 2011)

Since we don't live in a society where ages are segregated, except in certain institutions, why do you insist on providing separate columns for them? Just asking....

We're all one in the overview. We should learn to blend because time stops for no one. If we don't teach or learn about the upcoming generational differences, won't we continue to make the same mistakes as a generation? If we look at all of us as a whole, we can learn to blend and learn how to balance. 

How do you think balance can be achieved through separated lenses?


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I think it's cool we can all have a section for each other. I don't see it as separation, we can all visit all three and exchange experiences and opinions.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

To psycologically increase the natural seperation between older and younger people so knowledge isn't passed down as much as it could be?


----------



## Lionness Roar (Apr 8, 2011)

amon91 said:


> Well, I think it's cool we can all have a section for each other. I don't see it as separation, we can all visit all three and exchange experiences and opinions.


We can do that either way. You didn't answer the question. Why separate them?


----------



## Lionness Roar (Apr 8, 2011)

Lionness Roar said:


> How do you think balance can be achieved through separated lenses?


Hmmm....maybe to learn the differences and similarities prior to the learning how they sing when combined? A Gestalt moment.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

*Why Separate the Generations? We're all One in Our Society*

Marketing


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

Why not?
Like you said, there is a general generation forum, and then there are subforums, just like all the other parts of this site.

Why separate them? So that if you choose to, you can escape the other generations for a bit. I deal with all generations on a daily basis, sometimes it's relaxing to just talk to those in your own age group.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, but why does my generation get the Scarlet Letter when the others don't? I am still curious about this.
And getting curiouser and curiouser.
:^D


----------



## OldAlaskan (Jan 16, 2017)

To find more people of like mind who are dealing or struggling with similar issues. The primary challenges and the focus of attention tends to be very different for people, depending on what phase of the life cycle that one is in. Aside from mbti differences, and aside from differing religious conclusions, which greatly influence a “like-minded” connection, consider this. Just how much do you think a healthy 40 year old person (let alone a 20 something) is going to have personal insight into the struggles of a 68 year old who has been living in a sexless, affectionless marriage for most of a decade, is struggling to adjust to the changes of retirement, is repeatedly getting hit with one medical issue or another which either threats to become debilitating, or already has resulted in some form of debilitation or another, has been emotionally crushed by multiple devastating losses over the years (such as swindled or lost LIFE-savings, losses of loved ones via death, rejection, betrayal, etc.), loss of life dreams and goals for which he/she has invested much of their life in, progressive losing of one's abilities, strengths, reputation, respect, discovering aspects of one’s beliefs about life (and beyond) which haven’t proven true in life’s journey, etc. etc.? To a younger person, with all of their life ahead of them, this kind of stuff is likely just going to be annoying, frustrating and of absolutely NO interest to them. The coping mechanisms and motivators in the life of a 40 year old (let alone a 20 yr old) simply are not something that is going to seem relevant to a 68 year old. That is no negativity toward younger generations, it is simply a reality of why different generations might want to seem more connections with intelligent people of their own generation, who are likely going to be able to relate better due to shared life experiences.


----------

